# We are thinking of buying a travel trailer



## ebrenneman (Mar 17, 2011)

Any advice on brands, features, things to avoid?  Fiberglass or aluminum?  New or used?  We know the general layout that we would like.  We are thinking about a 2010 Keystone Bullett or a 2011 Coleman.


----------



## Blueeyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Re: We are thinking of buying a travel trailer

I just purchased our first tt a couple of weeks ago. It is a k-z coyote 180. We haven't found anything that we are unhappy with yet. It is aluminum frame with fiberglass shell. I hope this will be better as our MH had wood frame & when we had a leak it rotted.  I have read good things about the Jayco, cruiser funfinder, & k-z coyote brands on the various forums.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 19, 2011)

Re: We are thinking of buying a travel trailer

Erika-If you are anywhere near Virginia, you should check out Grandview Trailer Sales here on the forum.  His web site is http://www.grandviewtrailersales.com and I bought a trailer from him a few years ago.  Awesome to deal with!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: We are thinking of buying a travel trailer

Welcome to the forum Erika.  I would look at Sunnybrook or Montanas.  Lot of good rvs out there as well as bad ones.  Just do a lot of shopping. Price is generally a good indicator of value.  If it's cheap corners were cut somewhere.


----------

